# Been Wanting to go late this week



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

All this rain looks like it would be a waste of time. Chocolate Mud water.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

It was chocolate even last saturday night. I bet it is moving on into a dark color of gray by now....


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

And it aint gettin' any better


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Anybody had a look at the Intracoastal water? Bet its like a Yoohoo too huh?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Was in escambia bay last saturday, spots were clear, most was not, that was after a short rain. Today its been pounding rain on and off as well as last few days. I imagine its pretty bad. Im not even going to waste the gas


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Same here. I was trying to figure out where some protected water would be but its not looking good over here either. 

Thanks!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Hopefully it will clear up some by the time i get home this time next week. been itching to go!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Better that it's raining this weekend. Tides suck.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Decided to give it a try last night.



Stuck 4 Flounder & 2 Mullet.



Nothing big at all, in fact there were tons of little ones.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

not a bad haul especially with the weather weve had:clap


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job Bobby :clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Not a bad haul there bobby!


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

i went out last night also...waterwasn't too bad, and all the boats were rod and reelers. no dodging other boats, so it was pretty enjoyable.


----------

